# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Pyetjet Ekzistojnë ... Përgjigjet "Jo" !!!

## ILMGAP

Të Nderuar Vëllezër Musliman, si çdo njëri i cili në kokën e tij përpilon shumë pyetje poashtu ndodhi dhe me mua, por fatkeqësisht njerëzit tjerë marrin përgjigje, ndërsa une *"Jo"*.

Gjëja e vetme që më mbeti është që të kthehem tek Komuniteti Musliman, dhe të njejtat pyetje t'i parashtroj por në komunitetin tjetër ...

Pyetje të shumta paraqita, disa ishin dhe disa i shtova, thjesht mendoja se do të mirrja ndonjë përgjigje ... por asgjë, nuk morra asnjë përgjigje, veqse vërejtje dhe barcoleta ... asgjë më tepër ...

Andaj mu kanos ideja të hap po të njejten temë por në komunitet tjetër, në atë Musliman ...




> Ato që janë më të nevojshmet, andaj në këtë temë që po e hap tani do ua parashtroj nga një pyetje nga një pyetje, derisa ta përsos nga pak e nga pak diturinë time në lidhje me Fenë Katolike.
> 
> Unë do të bëj pyetjen, do pres përgjigjen pas ca minutash,orësh apo edhe ditësh (pasiqë do të marr përgjigjen), do të bëj pyetjen tjetër ... besoj më kuptoni.
> 
> Shpresoj të më ndihmoni në këtë ...


Pyetja ime e parë është kjo ...

*Dua të di nëse këto fjalë janë të shkruara nga dora e njeriut duke u bazuar në imagjinatën e tij, apo i ka thënë vetë Jezu Krishti... ?!*

_1 Në fillim Hyji krijoi qiellin e tokën.
2 Toka ishte e shkretë dhe e zbrazët; terri e mbulonte humnerën dhe fryma e Hyjit endej përmbi ujëra.
3 Hyji tha: Le të bëhet drita! Dhe drita u bë. 4 Hyji pa se drita ishte gjë e mirë dhe e ndau dritën nga terri. 5 Hyji e quajti dritën ditë, kurse terrin natë. Dhe u bë mbrëmje e mëngjes ‑ dita e parë.
6 Hyji tha edhe: Le të bëhet ndërmjet ujërave kupa e qiellit dhe le ti ndajë ajo ujërat prej ujërave. 7 Hyji bëri kupën e qiellit dhe i ndau ujërat që ishin nën kupën e qiellit prej atyre që ishin përmbi kupën e qiellit. Dhe u bë ashtu. 8 Hyji e quajti kupën e qiellit qiell. Dhe u bë mbrëmje e mëngjes ‑ dita e dytë.
9 Hyji tha prapë: Le të bashkohen ujërat, që janë nën qiell, në një vend të vetëm. E le të duket teriku!. Dhe u bë ashtu.
10 Hyji terikun e quajti tokë kurse ujërat e bashkuara i quajti dete. Dhe Hyji pa se ishte gjë e mirë. 11 Dhe Hyji tha: Le të qesë toka bar të gjelbër e bar që qet farë e lëndë frytdhënëse që jep fryte sipas llojit të vet që ta ketë farën e vet në vetvete përmbi tokë! E u bë ashtu. 12 Toka qiti barin e gjelbër, barin që qet farë sipas llojit të vet, dhe lëndën frytdhënëse sipas llojit të vet, që ka më vetvete farën sipas llojit të vet. Hyji pa se ishte gjë e mirë. 13 Dhe u bë mbrëmje e mëngjes ‑ dita e tretë.
14 Hyji tha: Le të bëhen ndriçues në kupën e qiellit, që ta ndajnë ditën e natën dhe të shërbejnë si shenja për stinë, ditë dhe vite: 15 që të ndriçojnë në kupën e qiellit dhe të ndrisin tokën. Dhe u bë ashtu. 16 Hyji bëri dy dritëdhënës të mëdhenj: dritëdhënësin më të madh që të sundojë ditën e dritëdhënësin më të vogël që të sundojë natën dhe yjet. 17 Hyji i vendosi në kupën e qiellit që të ndriçojnë mbi tokë, 18 që ta sundojnë ditën dhe natën e ta ndajnë dritën prej errësirës. Hyji pa se ishte gjë e mirë. 19 Dhe u bë mbrëmje e mëngjes ‑ dita e katërt.
20 Hyji tha edhe: Le të vlojnë ujërat vrumull me qenie të gjalla e shpendët le të fluturojnë përmbi tokë, nën kupën e qiellit!
21 Hyji krijoi përbindësh të mëdhenj deti dhe çdo lloj qenie të gjallë që lëviz rrëshqanthi e gëlojnë sipas llojit të vet si edhe çdo shpend sipas llojit të vet. Hyji pa se ishte gjë e mirë.
22 Hyji i bekoi dhe tha: Shtohuni e shumohuni, mbushni ujërat e detit; po edhe shpendët le të shumohen përmbi tokë! 23 Dhe u bë mbrëmje e mëngjes ‑ dita e pestë.
24 Përsëri Hyji tha: Le të prodhojë toka qenie të gjalla, secilën sipas llojit të vet: bagëti, zvarranikë dhe egërsira sipas llojit të tyre! Dhe u bë ashtu. 25 Hyji krijoi çdo lloj egërsire, bagëtie dhe zvarraniku të tokës. Hyji pa se ishte gjë e mirë.
26 Hyji tha: Le ta bëjmë njeriun në shëmbëlltyrën e në përngjasimin tonë që të jetë zotërues i peshqve të detit, i shpendëve të qiellit, i kafshëve, i mbarë tokës, dhe i çdo zvarraniku që zvarritet mbi tokë!
27 Hyji krijoi njeriun në përngjasimin e vet,
e krijoi në përngjasimin e Hyjit;
i krijoi mashkull e femër.
28 Hyji i bekoi dhe u tha:
Shtohuni e shumohuni e mbusheni tokën
dhe sundojeni atë!
Bëhuni zotëruesit e peshqve të detit, të shpendëve të qiellit dhe të çdo gjallese që lëviz përmbi tokë!
29 Hyji tha edhe: Ja, çdo bimë që qet farë mbi tokë dhe të gjitha pemët që kanë në vetvete frytin e pemës që qet farë: le të jenë ushqimi juaj! 30 Të gjitha kafshëve mbi tokë, çdo shpendi të qiellit e çdo gjëje që lëviz mbi tokë, në të cilat është fryma e jetës, i jap për ushqim të gjitha barërat e gjelbëra. Dhe u bë ashtu. 31 Hyji shikoi gjithçka kishte bërë dhe, ja, ishin shumë të mira! Dhe u bë mbrëmje e mëngjes ‑ dita e gjashtë._

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Të Nderuar Vëllezër Musliman, si çdo njëri i cili në kokën e tij përpilon shumë pyetje poashtu ndodhi dhe me mua, por fatkeqësisht njerëzit tjerë marrin përgjigje, ndërsa une *"Jo"*.
> 
> Gjëja e vetme që më mbeti është që të kthehem tek Komuniteti Musliman, dhe të njejtat pyetje t'i parashtroj por në komunitetin tjetër ...
> 
> Pyetje të shumta paraqita, disa ishin dhe disa i shtova, thjesht mendoja se do të mirrja ndonjë përgjigje ... por asgjë, nuk morra asnjë përgjigje, veqse vërejtje dhe barcoleta ... asgjë më tepër ...
> 
> Andaj mu kanos ideja të hap po të njejten temë por në komunitet tjetër, në atë Musliman ...
> 
> 
> ...


Keto fjale jane shenuar nga nje njeri emri i te cilit nuk dijet, POR AMA AJO QE DIJET ESHTE FAKTI SE KY AUTORI ANONIM KA PASUR AMBICJE TE MEDHA LIDHUR ME SHKENCEN , *POR DIJENI ASPAK NGA SHKENCA!!!*

Andaj ne kete pjese te Biblen shikon aq shum gabime , sa qe nuk ekziston menyre per kristijanet ti justifikojne keto gabime. Ska si ti justifikojne!!! Dhe anadaj ca kristijan besojne ne menyre fanatikore ne predikimet e kishes dhe lejne jashta mendjes se tyre dhe zemres se tyre arsyejen dhe logjiken e shendoshe.

Shembull konkret , aty permendet formimi i Tokes dhe ujit. Por duke pasur parasysh se uji ne nje ambient pa diell, pra ne nje ambient te ftohte si ai i universit, dmth 4 Kelvin, UJI NUK EKZISTON!!!! Ekziston Akulli , por jo UJI!!! 
E ne Bibel shkruan citat: " Zoti notonte neper ujera" ?!!!!!!!  Mos valle autori ka dashur te thuaj se Zoti notonte neper Akuj?!!! Ndoshta edhe ka dashur, por i ka shkuar ndermend se ne akull nuk notohet  :buzeqeshje: , andaj ka thene ujrat te cilat ne kohen e krijimit te tokes kane qene akullnaje  :buzeqeshje: .

Pra hajde e kutpje kete punen e ujit.

Po nuk mbaron ketu, vazhdon, psh bota Bimore krijohet para diellit!!!! Drita krijohet pa prezencen e Diellit!!! 
Dmth sipas "llogjikes" Biblike i bie qe te kemi drite por te mos kemi yje qe prodhojne kete drite, etj etj. 

Andaj per veten time kam arritur deri ne nje perfundim, dhe ky perfundim eshte se llogjika Biblike = me llogjiken e nje 5 vjecari!!!!


Me Respekt 
GV_USA

----------


## ILMGAP

> Keto fjale jane shenuar nga nje njeri emri i te cilit nuk dijet, POR AMA AJO QE DIJET ESHTE FAKTI SE KY AUTORI ANONIM KA PASUR AMBICJE TE MEDHA LIDHUR ME SHKENCEN , *POR DIJENI ASPAK NGA SHKENCA!!!*
> 
> Andaj ne kete pjese te Biblen shikon aq shum gabime , sa qe nuk ekziston menyre per kristijanet ti justifikojne keto gabime. Ska si ti justifikojne!!! Dhe anadaj ca kristijan besojne ne menyre fanatikore ne predikimet e kishes dhe lejne jashta mendjes se tyre dhe zemres se tyre arsyejen dhe logjiken e shendoshe.
> 
> Shembull konkret , aty permendet formimi i Tokes dhe ujit. Por duke pasur parasysh se uji ne nje ambient pa diell, pra ne nje ambient te ftohte si ai i universit, dmth 4 Kelvin, UJI NUK EKZISTON!!!! Ekziston Akulli , por jo UJI!!! 
> E ne Bibel shkruan citat: " Zoti notonte neper ujera" ?!!!!!!!  Mos valle autori ka dashur te thuaj se Zoti notonte neper Akuj?!!! Ndoshta edhe ka dashur, por i ka shkuar ndermend se ne akull nuk notohet , andaj ka thene ujrat te cilat ne kohen e krijimit te tokes kane qene akullnaje .
> 
> Pra hajde e kutpje kete punen e ujit.
> 
> ...



Faleminderit I Nderuar : Gostivar_USA

Për përgjigjen ...

*Pas pak do të vazhdoj me një pyetje tjetër ...*
_Ju Faleminderit_.


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## ILMGAP

*Nuk kuptoj prej nga kjo logjikë, unë për vete do ta quaja pasiqë është nga eshtërat e mi, do e quaja eshtëre, pasiqë me këtë logjikë paska vepruar edhe njëriu i parë, si mund ta spjegoni ju ... ?!*

_23 Atëherë njeriu klithi:
Kjo tani është ashti i eshtrave të mi
dhe mishi i mishit tim!
Le të quhet Grua,
sepse kjo u mor nga njeriu._

----------


## ILMGAP

*Para Erës Sonë, njerëzit kanë komunikuar me kafshët (më përkatësisht me gjarpërinjët) ... A komunikojnë ende ... ?! Si e spjegoni ju këtë ... ?!*


_1 Ndër të gjitha egërsirat e fushës që Zoti Hyj krijoi, gjarpri ishte më dinaku. Ky i tha gruas: Vërtet, Hyji ju urdhëroi që të mos hani prej asnjë peme të kopshtit?. 2 Gruaja iu përgjigj: Ne i hamë frutat e pemëve që janë në kopsht; 3 porse për frytin e pemës që është në mes të kopshtit, Hyji na urdhëroi të mos e hamë as të mos e prekim që të mos vdesim. 4 Porse gjarpri i tha gruas: Nuk do të vdisni assesi. 5 Madje Hyji e di se kurdo të hani prej saj, sytë tuaj do të hapen e do të bëheni porsi Hyji duke e njohur të mirën e të keqen._

----------


## ILMGAP

*Pse njëherë ata nuk ndjenin turp kur shikoheshin ndërmjet vete që ishin lakuriq, ndërsa më pas ndjenin turp të madh dhe u mbuluan me gjethe fiqi ... ?! Si e spjegoni ju këtë ... ?!*

*25* T_ë dy ishin të zhveshur: njeriu dhe gruaja e nuk ndjenin farë turpi._
*7* _Atëherë u hapën sytë të dyve. Kur panë se ishin lakuriq, gërshetuan gjethe fiqsh dhe bënë mbështjellës për vete._

----------


## ILMGAP

*Po ato kafshët tjera që hanë pluhur, po kafshët tjera që ushqehen me jashtëqitje etj., edhe ato janë të mallkuara ... ?! Për njëriun Devijuesi apo ai që dëshiron të të largoi nga rruga e besimit qenka gjarpëri ... ?!*

*14*_ Atëherë Zoti Hyj i tha gjarprit:
Pasi e bëre këtë gjë
qofsh mallkuar ndër të gjitha bagëtitë
dhe kafshët e egra!
Do të ecësh përmbi barkun tënd
dhe do të hash pluhur në të gjitha ditët e jetës sate!_

----------


## ILMGAP

*Pra me sa duket devijuesi vlen vetëm për gratë, ndërsa për meshkujt nuk eksiztojnë devijuesit, pra... meshkujt qenkan të sigurtë drejt Parajsës ... apo jo ... ?! Si e Spjegoni ju këtë ... ?!*

*15.*_Armiqësi do të vë ndërmjet teje e gruas,
ndërmjet farës sate e farës së saj:
fara e saj do të ta ndrydhë kokën,
kurse ti do tia sulmosh themrën._

----------


## ILMGAP

*A e dini se Zoti (Jezu Krishti, apo Ati, apo Biri i Shenjtë) Na mallkuan ne Njerëzin ... ?! Athua Nga dashuria e madhe që ka Zoti për ne (njerëzinë) na Mallkoi ... ?!*

*17*_ Kurse njeriut i tha:
Pasi e dëgjove zërin e gruas sate
dhe hëngre frutin prej pemës që ta pata ndaluar ta hash:
Për shkak tëndin qoftë mallkuar toka!
Prej saj me mund do ta nxjerrësh kafshatën
për çdo ditë të jetës sate._

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> *Nuk kuptoj prej nga kjo logjikë, unë për vete do ta quaja pasiqë është nga eshtërat e mi, do e quaja eshtëre, pasiqë me këtë logjikë paska vepruar edhe njëriu i parë, si mund ta spjegoni ju ... ?!*
> 
> _23 Atëherë njeriu klithi:
> Kjo tani është ashti i eshtrave të mi
> dhe mishi i mishit tim!
> Le të quhet Grua,
> sepse kjo u mor nga njeriu._


Perserri behet fjale per llogjike Biblike. Qellim i ketyre vargjeve eshte thjeshte nenshtrimi i gruas nga ana e burrave!!!
Sepse sipas ketyre vargjeve kuptojme qe Zoti krijoi ne fillim burrin dhe pastaj nga eshtrat e tija krijoi gruan, bie qe gruaja ekzstencen e vete ne kete bote ia ka borxh burrit , se sikur te mos ishte burri nuk do ishte gruaja, andaj grate duhet tu nenshtrohen burrave.
Ky nenshtrim me se miri shikohet ne familjet cifute, por edhe ne familjet kristijane. 
E keqja eshte se muslimanet ne disa vende po i marrin si shembull keto njerez dhe pa vetedije futen ne zinxhirin e mekateve.

GV_USA

----------


## ILMGAP

> Perserri behet fjale per llogjike Biblike. Qellim i ketyre vargjeve eshte thjeshte nenshtrimi i gruas nga ana e burrave!!!
> Sepse sipas ketyre vargjeve kuptojme qe Zoti krijoi ne fillim burrin dhe pastaj nga eshtrat e tija krijoi gruan, bie qe gruaja ekzstencen e vete ne kete bote ia ka borxh burrit , se sikur te mos ishte burri nuk do ishte gruaja, andaj grate duhet tu nenshtrohen burrave.
> Ky nenshtrim me se miri shikohet ne familjet cifute, por edhe ne familjet kristijane. 
> E keqja eshte se muslimanet ne disa vende po i marrin si shembull keto njerez dhe pa vetedije futen ne zinxhirin e mekateve.
> 
> GV_USA


Faleminderit I Nderuar : Gostivar_USA

Për përgjigjen ...

*Pas pak do të vazhdoj me pyetje tjera ...*
Ju Faleminderit.


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> *Para Erës Sonë, njerëzit kanë komunikuar me kafshët (më përkatësisht me gjarpërinjët) ... A komunikojnë ende ... ?! Si e spjegoni ju këtë ... ?!*
> 
> 
> _1 Ndër të gjitha egërsirat e fushës që Zoti Hyj krijoi, gjarpri ishte më dinaku. Ky i tha gruas: Vërtet, Hyji ju urdhëroi që të mos hani prej asnjë peme të kopshtit?. 2 Gruaja iu përgjigj: Ne i hamë frutat e pemëve që janë në kopsht; 3 porse për frytin e pemës që është në mes të kopshtit, Hyji na urdhëroi të mos e hamë as të mos e prekim që të mos vdesim. 4 Porse gjarpri i tha gruas: Nuk do të vdisni assesi. 5 Madje Hyji e di se kurdo të hani prej saj, sytë tuaj do të hapen e do të bëheni porsi Hyji duke e njohur të mirën e të keqen._


Kjo eshte e lehte, ne kohen kur eshte shkruar Bibla , njerezit kane besuar ne mite te ndryshme, psh greket e lashte i kane besuar ne Minotaurin, Centaurin etj etj dhe te gjitha keto jane kafshe mitollogjike.
Sic duket autori i Bibles ka qene i influencuar jasht mase me mitollogjine greke, he i shkreti nuk e ka ditur se eshte vetem mitollogji dhe se nuk ka asgje te vertete ne ate mitollogji, ka vendosur qe kafshe te tilla me veti njerezore ti integroj ne vepren e tij qe me vone fatkeqesisht do te behet liber integrues i Bibles, dhe ka zgjedhur gjarprin.
Sikur te kishte qene gjalle sot ky autori i Zanafilles, do te kishte pa se cfar gabimi trashanik ka be kur ka zgjedhur qe te fus ne librin e tij gjarprin me aftesi per te biseduar ne librin e tijj. 
Jam i bindur qe ky autori do te kishte be vetevrasje, biles do te ksihte kercur ne detin e Bosforit, nga ajo ura e famshme e Turqise qe lidh Europen me Azine  :buzeqeshje: .

GV_USA

----------


## ILMGAP

*Zoti i Paska folur edhe të birin e njëriut të parë në tokë ... ?! Si e spjegoni ju këtë ... ?!*

*3* _Pas disa kohësh Kaini i kushtoi Zotit fli prej fryteve të tokës. 4 Po ashtu edhe Abeli kushtoi prej të parëlindurve të grigjës së vet bashkë me dhjamin e tyre. Zoti e pëlqeu Abelin dhe flinë e tij, 5 kurse as Kainin e as flinë e tij se pëlqeu fare. Kaini u zemërua për së tepërmi dhe u çart në fytyrë. 6 Zoti i tha: Përse je zemëruar dhe rri kokulur?_

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> *Pse njëherë ata nuk ndjenin turp kur shikoheshin ndërmjet vete që ishin lakuriq, ndërsa më pas ndjenin turp të madh dhe u mbuluan me gjethe fiqi ... ?! Si e spjegoni ju këtë ... ?!*
> 
> *25* T_ë dy ishin të zhveshur: njeriu dhe gruaja e nuk ndjenin farë turpi._
> *7* _Atëherë u hapën sytë të dyve. Kur panë se ishin lakuriq, gërshetuan gjethe fiqsh dhe bënë mbështjellës për vete._


Per kete do te lejoj qe te te pergjigjet dikush tjeter, per mua perseri paraqet llogjike Biblike = me llogjiken e nje pese vjecari. 

GV_USA

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> *Po ato kafshët tjera që hanë pluhur, po kafshët tjera që ushqehen me jashtëqitje etj., edhe ato janë të mallkuara ... ?! Për njëriun Devijuesi apo ai që dëshiron të të largoi nga rruga e besimit qenka gjarpëri ... ?!*
> 
> *14*_ Atëherë Zoti Hyj i tha gjarprit:
> Pasi e bëre këtë gjë
> qofsh mallkuar ndër të gjitha bagëtitë
> dhe kafshët e egra!
> Do të ecësh përmbi barkun tënd
> dhe do të hash pluhur në të gjitha ditët e jetës sate!_


Kjo pjese e Bibles ai vlen te studjohet dhe te krahasohet me jeten e gjarprinjeve qe sot i gjen ne cdo cep te rruzullit Tokesor. 
Dmth sipas ketyre fjaleve Biblike i bie qe gjarperinte jane mallkuar nga Zoti, krijuesi i universit qe te jetojne duke henger pluhur cdo dite deri sa te jene gjalle!!!!!

VALLE , A HANE GJARPRIJNTE PLUHUR CDO DITE, OSE  USHQEHEN ME KAFSHE TE VOGLA DHE ME INSEKTE?!!!!

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!NO COMMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## ILMGAP

Faleminderit i Nderuar : Gostivar_USA

Për përgjigjet që i jep, gjithsesi pas çdo përgjigje do të ketë pyetje tjetër.

Siq mund të shihni përgjigjet vijnë të gjitha të bazuara në Bibël, pra nuk është gënjeshtër, dhe as manipolim apo spekulim.

Duke u bazuar në :

www.bibla.com

----------


## ILMGAP

*Unë nuk e kuptoj pse prap vazhdonte të komunikonte Zoti me Kainin, a nuk duhej të fliste babai i Kainit (njëriu i parë) me të ... ?!*

_Atëherë Zoti e pyeti Kainin: Ku është vëllai yt, Abeli? Ky iu përgjigj: Nuk di. Pse a mos jam unë rojtari i tim vëllai?_ *10* _Zoti i tha: Po çka bëre?! Zëri i gjakut të vëllait tënd bërtet tek unë prej dheut._ *11* _Prandaj qofsh mallkuar e dëbuar nga ara, e cila e hapi gojën dhe e përpiu gjakun e vëllait tënd të derdhur prej dorës sate! 12 Kur ta punosh tokën, ajo sdo ti japë më frytet e veta. Do të jesh endacak dhe rravgues përmbi tokë._ *13* _Kaini i tha Zotit: Ndëshkimi im është më i madh nga sa mund të mbart._ *14* _Ja! Ti po më dëbon sot prej tokës së pëlleshme dhe më duhet të fshehem prej fytyrës sate dhe do të jem rravgues dhe endacak përmbi tokë. Këndej, edhe kushdo që të më gjejë, do të më vrasë._ *15* _Por, Zoti i tha: Jo, pra, assesi sdo të ndodhë ashtu, sepse kushdo që ta vrasë Kainin, do të ndëshkohet shtatëfish! E Zoti i vuri Kainit një shenjë që të mos e vrasë askush që do ta gjente._

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> *A e dini se Zoti (Jezu Krishti, apo Ati, apo Biri i Shenjtë) Na mallkuan ne Njerëzin ... ?! Athua Nga dashuria e madhe që ka Zoti për ne (njerëzinë) na Mallkoi ... ?!*
> 
> *17*_ Kurse njeriut i tha:
> Pasi e dëgjove zërin e gruas sate
> dhe hëngre frutin prej pemës që ta pata ndaluar ta hash:
> Për shkak tëndin qoftë mallkuar toka!
> Prej saj me mund do ta nxjerrësh kafshatën
> për çdo ditë të jetës sate._


Dashuria e Jezusit sipas Bibles, bie te jete keshtu: here i kthehet njerezimit dhe karamela nga dashuria qe ka per njerezimin, e her me shkop thane po ashtu per hir te dashurise qe ka per njerezimin!!!!!

GV_USA

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> *Zoti i Paska folur edhe të birin e njëriut të parë në tokë ... ?! Si e spjegoni ju këtë ... ?!*
> 
> *3* _Pas disa kohësh Kaini i kushtoi Zotit fli prej fryteve të tokës. 4 Po ashtu edhe Abeli kushtoi prej të parëlindurve të grigjës së vet bashkë me dhjamin e tyre. Zoti e pëlqeu Abelin dhe flinë e tij, 5 kurse as Kainin e as flinë e tij se pëlqeu fare. Kaini u zemërua për së tepërmi dhe u çart në fytyrë. 6 Zoti i tha: Përse je zemëruar dhe rri kokulur?_


Ne ate kohe sipas Bibles cfar nuk ka qene e mundeshme ah ?!!! Sikur te kishte jetuar pak me gjate ky autori i Bibles , me siguri do te kishte be qe njeri prej vellezerve te pakten , ose te dy vllezerit te folshin edhe me YLBERIN NE QIELL!!!

LOGJIKE BIBLIKE !!!!

GV_USA

----------


## ILMGAP

*Si duket ne (Njerëzit) paskemi formën dhe madhësinë e njejtë me atë të Zotit, apo jo ... ?! Si e spjegoni ju këtë ... ?1*

*1* _Ky është libri i breznive të Adamit. Kur Hyji e krijoi njeriun, e krijoi në përngjasimin e Hyjit._ *2* _E krijoi njërin mashkull, kurse tjetrin femër dhe i bekoi. Ditën kur qenë krijuar ua dha emrin Njeri.
_

----------

